# Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin 1 chiều, Điều khiển dây: Dòng mono (Malaysia) + Inverter (Thái Lan/TQ)



## adkytl (19 Tháng hai 2020)

_*Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin*_ được nhiều chủ đầu tư ưa chuộng, tin tưởng và lựa chọn nhờ vào chất lượng: *Vận hành êm ái, Độ lạnh sâu, Tiết kiệm điện năng, Bền bỉ, Nhiều tính năng tiện ích...*






Kiểu dáng sang trọng thời trang, hòa quyện vào bất kì không gian nội thất nào
Lưu lượng gió rộng, luồng gió thổi xa 
Lắp đặt đơn giản, dễ vệ sinh, bảo trì sữa chữa
Tùy chọn remote dây (Wired) và remote không dây (Wireless) hiện đại, dễ sử dụng
Môi chất lạnh tiên tiến R410a và R32 , thân thiên với môi trường
Hiệu suất cao và tiết kiệm năng lượng

*Daikin *cung cấp sản phẩm với dãy công suất rộng: 2.0HP đến 6.0HP (Ngựa) và nguồn điện đa dạng: Máy 1 pha (220 - 240V) , Máy 3 pha (380 - 415V)

_*Ánh Sao gửi quý khách hàng bảng giá chi tiết Điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin dòng 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh) để quý khách tiện tham khảo *_





_****Lưu ý:*_

Giá trên đã bao gồm VAT 10%, chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công, vật tư lắp đặt
HỖ TRỢ GIAO HÀNG miễn phí tại khu vực TPHCM
Bảng giá áp dụng cho loại remote dây, nếu quý khách muốn chọn loại remote không dây vui lòng liên hệ
Sản phẩm được bảo hành chính hãng: *1 năm cho toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm cho máy nén*






*Công ty điện lạnh Ánh Sao - Maylanhanhsao.com* - Hân hạnh là đại lý ủy quyền của Daikin tại khu vực TPHCM, chúng tôi chuyên phân phối & thi công máy điều hòa không khí cho các công trình dân dụng: Tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt ống chờ cho máy lạnh (_Âm trần Cassette, Giấu trần nối ống gió, Tủ đứng, Áp trần, Hệ thống Multi,.._) chất lượng, giá rẻ. Với đội ngũ kỹ sư & kỹ thuật viên dày dặn kinh nghiệm, cẩn thận, tỉ mỉ đã được khẳng định qua nhiều công trình thực tế chúng tôi đã thi công.

Ánh Sao cam kết chỉ phân phối sản phẩm chính hãng Daikin, được bảo hành 1 năm cho toàn bộ thiết bị và 5 năm cho máy nén.

Qúy khách có nhu cầu cần tư vấn mua hàng, đặt hàng hoặc hỗ trợ kỹ thuật xin liên hệ:






*CÔNG TNHH TM&DV ÁNH SAO:*

VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
EMAIL: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
Website: *maylanhanhsao.com*
DT: ☎0909 588 116  ☎0909 400 608  ☎028 22 155 026


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

xin giá


----------

